# S S Inishtra Hull (or Lull)



## johnboystar (Apr 8, 2005)

Auckland August 1936.Capt Cuppin.My father was an A B on this ship. Any info on this ship or John Quinn A B. Born Belfast 1 2 1914. Would be appreiciated.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello John,

The only vessel I can find is ss Inistrahull. Built 1935. 900 ton coaster.
Kelly Ltd, John. Belfast. Engines Aft, two masts.

Hope that is the right one.

Rgds(Thumb)


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Johnboystar, Hugh. Found this. SS Inistrahull. Built Aberdeen 1935.
Scrapped 1962. 
Second Engineer, Neal Mitchell 13th March 1941 received the George Medal. Master, Robert Gibson, comended in London Gazette for brave conduct,9/7/41.
Rgds Barney.


----------

